# Making wrist cuffs



## Ringel05

Will start selling them at a local art show soon.  Here's four.


----------



## depotoo

Those are nice, Ringel.  Good luck to you.


----------



## TNHarley

Looks cool man


----------



## OldLady

3 & 4 are super nice.  You won't need luck to sell any of those.


----------



## Missourian

Very nice...those will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Ringel05

Here's the current crop.


----------



## Ringel05

Missourian said:


> Very nice...those will sell like hotcakes.


That's the hope........


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Those are cool.


----------



## Ringel05

Trying my hand at other jewelry.  The one on the left is primarily base metal the one on the right is all sterling silver (except the stone of course).


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I like the one on the right...


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bonz and I got our Wedding rings from here....  MATCHING RING SETS

Hell you may have a customer...keep it up


----------

